# A video that shows the true Power of kenpo



## vishalshukla (Dec 19, 2007)

Take a look at this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYYQOFdQkYc

The BWI is on track and we are anticipating a great day. We have the opportunity to do something very special for the kids of the RFKC and we need your help. If you are interested in supporting the Bob White Invitational please watch the video and visit http://www.bobwhiteinvitational.com

Thanks,
Vishal


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 19, 2007)

Awesome. 
More martial arts schools should do this. Imagine the help that could be raised and the awareness broadened. 
Kudos and more kudos to Bob White and his school/staff and their efforts.


----------



## KenG (Dec 19, 2007)

definitly a great thing...


----------



## Tames D (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm looking forward to this event. A great cause 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Very inspiring. I'm interested in getting involved this year in some capacity.


----------



## Bob White (Dec 26, 2007)

Thank you all for your replies to this video. Because of this video one of our blackbelts has already raised over $15,000 for these kids. I certainly appreciate all of the positive responses for this event. I want to emphasize that this is not about me. In a perfect world you do something for somebody and not draw attention to yourself. In this situation we are requesting the help of the local businesses and the kenpo community, so anonymity would not serve the purpose.
Thanks to all of you that have responded and to those of you that are planning to. Our goal is $50,000.
Respectfully,
Bob White
www.bobwhiteinvitational.com


----------

